# my new 3 blue crayfish



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

if you guys have info on them, please speak

the 3 blue crayfish
View attachment 75621


the new home for them
26x15x7
View attachment 75622


will have more pics later on the set-up


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the whole set up with filter, all i need is sand and some caves
View attachment 75623


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

crayfish are escape artist..becarful..the blue ones are beutiful..i would set up at least a 10-15 gallon so you can really see them..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> crayfish are escape artist..becarful..the blue ones are beutiful..i would set up at least a 10-15 gallon so you can really see them..


Mine would escape from a 55 gallon, I found him 3 timz, put a lid on it or else they will escape


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> crayfish are escape artist..becarful..the blue ones are beutiful..i would set up at least a 10-15 gallon so you can really see them..
> [snapback]1184299[/snapback]​


they cannot get out, its not filled to the top and i have a lid see
View attachment 75627

i will set up a big tank when they get big, but for now they are fine and have plenty of space


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They are most likely going to get HUGE.

Cherax get to be about a foot in length.

Have fun with that. heh


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> They are most likely going to get HUGE.
> 
> Cherax get to be about a foot in length.
> 
> ...


ackually most stay like 4-6", but yes, they are a number of "blue crayfish" that can get quite large

i recomend upgrading them SOON

3 of em should be in no less then a 40BRD, hell more then that, they recomend a 40 for 2 of em, i used to bred these in my 20L and i had CONSTANT fights all the time, and they had like hiding places all the time

either way crayfish are amazing creatures have fun


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > They are most likely going to get HUGE.
> ...


Saying 'most of them' is wrong. It depends entirely on what species they are. And from what I've read, a large amount of the crayfish labeled as 'blue lobsters' in the pet industry are actually Australian and members of the cherax species. And these get big... So it's a good idea to find out exactly what one has rather than chancing it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


true, like i said many of them can get large, im not sure which one is most common but from what ive heard its the ones that stay like 6" are usually more common but w/e

if they were a cherax they are usually a lil more peacefull and forgiving, so if so there is less chance of fights, so technically you chould hope you have a cherax, as if not i wouldnt be surprised to find one mauled one day, as they usually do better alone


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Looking at the pics, they are indeed cherax. If they turn out to be tenuimanus, then you definately shouldnt keep them together for too long as they are pretty aggressive towards one another. The cherax species Ive seen go ok together for a decent amount of time are the quadricarinatus and the "tiger" species whose name escapes me at the moment. Also if they are tenuimanus, consider yourself lucky because those are extremely rare in the hobby and reach a length of 14". If possible, try and get some clearer pics. Some species are alot more sensitive to water conditions than others.


----------

